# Fog!



## Georgeb68 (Mar 26, 2013)

Ok so , I want to use a good fog machine , for rolling fog..... My 2 questions are , what is the best fog machine in wattage ? And 2nd has anyone built any of he homemade chillers for the rolling fog?
Thanks


----------



## Tokwik (Oct 12, 2011)

Welcome, and the search button is your friend.

Niblique posted up a real nice tutorial on a scratch built chiller with great results.

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=21589&highlight=fog+chiller


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi there George, 

You are going to find that a lot of people on this forum have their favorite fog machine. Some love the American DJ Fog Storm 1200. That is what I have. Some love their Chauvant, it just depends partially on what you want to do and what effect you love. 

As Tokwik stated, you have a great tutorial available that Niblique put together. I have built a chiller similar except I put a 20 foot piece of flexible drain duct on the end with an in line fan duct fan just outside the chiller to push the fog down the flex duct. The concept still works great and puts a ton of fog onto my yard with the fogger. 

For rolling fog, you are going to need a 1000 watt or higher machine, but you are also going to need really good fog solution. If you buy the cheap stuff at the store which really isn't that cheap, it will not function well for ground fog. You have two options for fog that will help you with the coverage. Froggys fog which I highly recommend and the new comer into the fog world Master Fog. 

Froggys fog makes several types of solution and several are designed for low hanging chilled fog for the effect you desire. If you contact froggys, tell them where you live, and what the weather is normally like during October, they will tell you the best fog to use for the application. 

Good luck with your choices, and lastly, get a timer remote for which ever machine you buy. Set it to automatically go off on the duration you want and have one less thing to worry about.


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

If you want to learn about fog chillers go to a thread called "Vortex Chillers". There is alot of information on how to build a chiller, how they work, and what people liked. One thing is it is a huge thread, it basically took on a life of it's own.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I personally prefer Froggy's Swamp Juice run through a chiller made from a large Igloo cooler. It gives me a thick, ground hugging fog, with these really cool little wisps that add to the realism. This is running through a secondhand Chauvet 700W fogger I got from a friend in 2010. I also own 3 Halloween store 400W foggers that work pretty well, and a 1000W Halloween store fogger. My 400W foggers run through kitty litter pail vortex chillers, and my 1000W was running through a trash can style chiller made from an old 55 gallon drum. Personally, I didn't like the effect it produced. I love my litter pail chillers, and my cooler style chiller, though.


----------

